# Newbie--help!!



## ironmike (Jun 2, 2005)

I am looking for some help. It has been over 25 years since I fished and my daughter now wants to learn how. I think it is great that she wants to learn and feel that this would be a great way to spend one on one time together. Ther problem is...I don't know where to start. We live by Minot. After reading some of the forum entries I feel really intimidated by the knowledge level on this site.

I was hoping to go to Lake Darling this weekend, either below a dam or on a dock. I don't know depths of the water or any other information dealing with fishing in the local area. Could anyone suggest how to set up our lines? What kind of bait to use? The best time? etc etc etc.

Any help I can get would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks
Iron Mike

:withstupid:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's been a long time for me since Darling, but I'd look into the town of Grano, and there's a bridge that runs right through lake Darling.

The bridge forms as a bottleneck, a channel, where the fish must move through. You'll want to take a heavy casting weight (not sure what the current is, maybe a 1 oz. weight to be certain), run it through the end of your line and tie a swivel to your line, so that the weight is "trapped" behind your swivel.

Than, you'll want to open an end of your swivel an attached a "live bait rig" (you could use tons of variations of this, but I'm going to describe a simple floating rig). You can tie these yourself, or buy your own. That's up to you, but if you go to a sporting goods store there will be an abundance of one or two-hook rigs. If you're going to fish minnows (which usually are my go-to bait), than you'll look at a one-hook setup (same like a leech). If you're going to use crawlers, you'll want to use a 2-hook rig. Hook the tip of the worm and stretch it out and hook the second hook through while the worm is straight. This will ensure it's not "balled up" on your hooks.

You can get pretty much everything you need in, say, a Lindy Rig packet (shown below - rig, weight, swivel). You could get a million answers as to the best way to fish when and where, but the key is to have your baits close to the bottom in a presentable fashion.

You can find more info out about Lake Darling at:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/lake-darling-fishing.php

Best of luck with your daughter!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You didn't mention your daughter's age. If you just want to catch some fish, and get her fire lit, I might suggest trying a small "panfish" lake or a farm pond in the area. I know that with smaller kids, it's important to keep the outings short, and hopefully productive. If you have a hard time finding a place near Minot, shoot me a PM, and I will give you directions to a couple of places near my home, about 90 minutes South of you. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> It's been a long time for me since Darling


Chris.....That sounds like a country music title!!!

You will never regret getting your daughter into fishing. My daughter, 9, still can sit in the boat for hours with me and we have the best time. She can catch walleyes as well as anyone already. My 5 year old boy......well, thats another story so far. He needs the constant action of panfish to keep him happy.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

> He needs the constant action of panfish to keep him happy.


WHO DOESN'T?!? I could stand between docks at the lake and catch bluegills til I'm sunburned, and still keep casting!  And I'm 26!


----------

